# What is the song in this commercial called?



## FossilMusic

I saw this commercial on New Year's Eve of 2011 during a "Walking Dead" marathon and must know what the title of the music in the background is called:


----------



## misterjones

Sounds to me like it is a pastiche of various melodies created especially for the commercial. I could not identify anything therein.


----------



## FossilMusic

Okay, so upon doing a little research on the commercial, I've been able to uncover the following: 
-the music company responsible for the song is called Search Party, from Portland, New York and/or Mutato Muzika, from Los Angeles, California
-the composer of the song is Mark Mothersbaugh, formerly of Devo.

This is all I could dig up.


----------



## misterjones

When a question comes along
You must research it
Before you wait too long
You must research it
Now research it
Google it
Go for it
Dig it up
Talk classical
Try Wikipedia 
It's not too late 
To research it 
Research it good


----------

